# Inverter generator--Powerhorse vs Honda



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I posted this in the camping/RV forum and thought it would get more looks here. 

I'm in the market for a 2000w/1600w inverter generator. I was about to pull the plug on the Honda EU2000 but started to read the reviews on the Powerhorse 2000w inverter generator and it seems to be up to par in db level and output with the Honda. Does anyone have the Powerhorse 2000w unit? If so, how do you like it and is it quiet as a Honda? I'm looking for a quiet generator that will run a 6000 BTU A/C along with TV, satellite box, lights, and laptops.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Is there a powerhouse repairman near you? That would be my concern. I have 2 of the Honda 2000's and love them. Also price shop online if you end up going Honda. I bought both of mine from wisesales.com


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the Honda. It is 7 years old and starts on the first pull. It is very fuel efficient. I would get the Honda.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe you get what you pay for in generators. I have two 2000eu's with the parallel kit, and they ran everything on my trailer, including the AC.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Honda*

I own two Honda's and both have been great generators.
1) EM2500
2) 3000 watt inverter


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just bought a honda EU 2000i from this website. No tax no shipping final cost was 899.00. http://www.electricgeneratordepot.com/ don't think you can find a much better deal.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The only alternative to Honda if you want quality, is Yamaha.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

baystlth22 said:


> I just bought a honda EU 2000i from this website. No tax no shipping final cost was 899.00. http://www.electricgeneratordepot.com/ don't think you can find a much better deal.


Thanks! And thanks for all the replies. They helped cement my decision on Honda.


----------



## fprice (May 15, 2013)

I have a yamaha 1000 and 2000. The 2000 will run 21 hours on 1 gallon of gas. The 1000 will run 25hrs on .6 gallons. Hondas are excellent, but they won't do that.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> I'm looking for a quiet generator that will run a 6000 BTU A/C along with TV, satellite box, lights, and laptops.


I would think you will need a bigger gen for all ^this^...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The only problem you might have with running all of that on a Honda 2000 is that they are really only rated for 1600 watts. 2000 is surge only. What I have to do is set the A/C on the coldest setting and get that started, wait until the compressor kicks on, then plug in other things. If you don't do this, the compressor will kick off, then on again later and the surge will be too much, especially if you put the gen in the econ mode.. If you put the gen in the econ mode, it won't be able to catch up fast enough to kick the compressor back on, even if nothing else is plugged in.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Just curious. You're going to buy two generators, right? I think you need 3500 watts minimum, or you will shorten the life of the little generator and the a/c. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a meter I can plug into an outlet and get the watts and amps being drawn from a device. A laptop and eco friendly light bulb pull around 0.6 amps and use ~64watts. If my A/C uses ~700w I should be ok. I know I'm at the limit and I will not overload the generator. I have a 3500/4000w that I can use for the A/C so the Honda would not be my primary generator. Just don't like all the noise that comes with my current generator. I would use the Honda during the day in the summer and during the winter months when my solar power gets low.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Might as well throw one of these in for good measure, or build your own. The honda will run for several days with this

http://www.wisesales.com/bergs-dual-feed-extended-run-tank-for-honda.html


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a Yamaha.Really like the built in 12V charger


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Install a soft start capacitor in your a/c and it would greatly help with compressor start up. My 2400is Yamaha, max rated at 2400 watts, stalled half of the time when the RV 13,500 btu a/c kicked on. After installing the soft start capacitor it started every single time.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If you stand next to a Powerhorse while it's running, you'll think, "Well, that's pretty quiet." Put one right next to a Honda, and you'll realize that it's a good bit louder. I don't know how they rate the noise level on them - dB is dB. Or at least it's supposed to be. I've always wondered if it's like total harmonic distortion on stereo equipment, where they can game it to say just about whatever they want. But, no, the Powerhorse isn't as quiet as the Honda. And after the first season it really won't be. If this is where you are essentially going to be living for part of the year, noise would be a big factor.

The reliability of the Hondas is also head and shoulders above the others. (I don't have personal experience with Yamaha, so it may be as good.) It's not just owner's pride, and it's not just the generators. I have a Honda engine on the air motor of my flounder boat. It gets exposed to elements and salt spray, and it gets used hard. It starts instantly, every time. Same with the ridiculously old and beaten-up lawnmower in my garage. It's what Honda motors are known for.

I'm sort of a cheap-skate, and I'm willing to compromise on a lot of things. But I wouldn't have a piece of power equipment without a Honda engine anymore, if I could possibly avoid it.



mas360 said:


> Install a soft start capacitor in your a/c and it would greatly help with compressor start up. My 2400is Yamaha, max rated at 2400 watts, stalled half of the time when the RV 13,500 btu a/c kicked on. After installing the soft start capacitor it started every single time.


 And that, right there, is probably the best advice you'll get in this thread.


----------

